# Récupérer un historique effacé avec Safari (Mac OS X)



## kazadvic (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

La vie en communauté n'est pas toujours une bonne chose, enfin, je parle de détails qui peuvent pourrir les relations entre certaines personnes...
En effet, mon Mac a été utilisé par différentes personnes pour naviguer sur internet (avec Safari), et je soupçonne cette/ces personne(s) d'avoir visité des sites plus que douteux (tout le monde voit où je veux en venir...). Résultats des courses, spam en tous genres, publicités on ne peut plus énervantes, et ce pour ne parler que des désagréments informatique...

L'historique a évidemment été effacé, partiellement en tout cas.

Le problème est que je ne veux/peux pas accuser la/les personne(s) concernée(s) sans preuve.

J'aimerai savoir s'il existe un quelconque moyen de récupérer un historique effacé avec Safari (ou pour prévenir, un logiciel qui permettrait de sauvegarder l'historique ailleurs que dans Safari, comme le fait Thunderbird avec les mails par exemple -je ne sais pas si je me suis bien fait comprendre-).

Merci d'avance.
Victor


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juillet 2010)

L'idéal, quand on prête son Mac à d'autres personnes, est de créer une session "compte d'invité" pour les invités. A la fermeture de la session, tout est effacé.
Et bien sûr, tu protèges ta session avec un mdp que tu ne communiques à personne !

Par ailleurs, pour que tu soies spammé je pense que les utilisateurs indélicats ont utilisé ton adresse mail; l'usage du compte d'invité ne peux pas te protéger contre ça, bien sûr


----------



## kazadvic (12 Juillet 2010)

J'ai applications qui tournent sans cesse en fond : Thunderbird, Live Messenger et Skype, ces 3 applications utilisent toutes mon adresse personnelle. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais ces sites douteux pourraient par je-ne-sais-quel moyen avoir mon adresse...

Mais bref, la question n'est pas là, les spams sont très bien gérés par mes messageries, je souhaite simplement une trace tangible des sites visités, quelle que soit la session ou le compte utilisé sur mon Mac.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juillet 2010)

Peut être Time machine, si tu l'as activé


----------

